# Udders Please!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay, heres how this goes, you post pics of your does udders. That's it. Lol.......

Im just curious to see other peoples doe(s) udders! Don't be afraid if they dont look great tho, im not here to say bad things about your animal! I'm just here cause I wanna see sum Udderzz! Post away my friends! Cant wait to see!!

Feel free to ad any extra info on your doe (udder and milking wise.).


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm You may find it interesting to follow this thread lol...


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Alright! Beware, my doe’s udder is anything but good. This is her as a FF on her 7th month of lactation. She’s mostly a pet at this point, but she does her job and we make plenty of cheese! She’s also not shaved, so... enjoy! Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Alright! Beware, my doe’s udder is anything but good. This is her as a FF on her 7th month of lactation. She’s mostly a pet at this point, but she does her job and we make plenty of cheese! She’s also not shaved, so... enjoy! Lol
> 
> View attachment 213804
> View attachment 213805


Hay! (Lol) not a terrible udder! Its cute lol... As long as you get yo chesse, your in the good LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Alright! Beware, my doe’s udder is anything but good. This is her as a FF on her 7th month of lactation. She’s mostly a pet at this point, but she does her job and we make plenty of cheese! She’s also not shaved, so... enjoy! Lol
> 
> View attachment 213804
> View attachment 213805


Its a lot better then a LOT of peoples does udders around here..... People where I live just dont care about what their does udders look like.....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Here's Tilly's FF udder (sorry it's not shaved)!! I know it's not the best, but she is half Pygmy (with the other half being Nigerian Dwarf), so not terrible considering that. Tilly definitely made up for her lack of udder conformation by producing 1/2 gallon of milk per day, which I think is awesome for being a half Pygmy FF!!
















This Sugar's FF udder. Sugar is full Nigerian Dwarf. I just LOVE this girl's super snug attachments and can't wait to see how she develops in her upcoming freshenings!! So excited!!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Its a lot better then a LOT of peoples does udders around here..... People where I live just dont care about what their does udders look like.....


Very true! I’m just glad her udder isn’t SUPER bad. She was our first milker so we didn’t really know what to look for!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

One of my favorites, E mammary at LA with a 47 rear udder height.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Here's Tilly's FF udder (sorry it's not shaved)!! I know it's not the best, but she is half Pygmy (with the other half being Nigerian Dwarf), so not terrible considering that. Tilly definitely made up for her lack of udder conformation by producing 1/2 gallon of milk per day, which I think is awesome for being a half Pygmy FF!!
> View attachment 213803
> View attachment 213806
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous udder for half Pygmy! Now I’m easy to please, but that’s impressive. Also in LOVE with those attachments on Sugar!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Alright! Beware, my doe’s udder is anything but good. This is her as a FF on her 7th month of lactation. She’s mostly a pet at this point, but she does her job and we make plenty of cheese! She’s also not shaved, so... enjoy! Lol
> 
> View attachment 213804
> View attachment 213805


I have seen worse. And on the bright side, you should have some very NICE doelings (and udders) "in the oven baking" right now!! I'm so excited for you!! That's so awesome you make cheese from your goats milk!! I really want to try that out sometime!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I have seen worse. And on the bright side, you should have some very NICE doelings (and udders) "in the oven baking" right now!! I'm so excited for you!! That's so awesome you make cheese from your goats milk!! I really want to try that out sometime!


Aah thank you! I’m so very excited! I’m most excited to be able to show off those cute FF udders once they’re old enough! & So far we’ve made Chèvre, Mozzarella and Cheddar


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> What a gorgeous udder for half Pygmy! Now I’m easy to please, but that’s impressive. Also in LOVE with those attachments on Sugar!


Thank you!!


Kaitlyn said:


> Aah thank you! I’m so very excited! I’m most excited to be able to show off those cute FF udders once they’re old enough! & So far we’ve made Chèvre, Mozzarella and Cheddar


You're welcome!! FF udders are the best!! Sounds amazing, I love all kinds of cheese!! Yum!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Here's Tilly's FF udder (sorry it's not shaved)!! I know it's not the best, but she is half Pygmy (with the other half being Nigerian Dwarf), so not terrible considering that. Tilly definitely made up for her lack of udder conformation by producing 1/2 gallon of milk per day, which I think is awesome for being a half Pygmy FF!!
> View attachment 213803
> View attachment 213806
> 
> ...


Omg im in love with Tilly!! What a pretty udder!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Very true! I’m just glad her udder isn’t SUPER bad. She was our first milker so we didn’t really know what to look for!


For a first???? Not bad at all!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CrazyDogLady said:


> One of my favorites, E mammary at LA with a 47 rear udder height.
> View attachment 213809


Ooowwwwww nice looking girl there!!! On the back of her udder, are those moonspots?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ooowwwwww nice looking girl there!!! On the back of her udder, are those moonspots?


Yes they are.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I only have a udder pic of Luna’s but here you go


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

When I was milking her she produced over a pint of milk every day.. which isn’t terrible much but ya..


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Top row: Bonfyre - 2nd freshening 2 yo, rhythm - 1st freshening yearling 
Middle row: soiree - 2nd freshening 2yo, slice - 1st freshening 
Bottom row: Ember - 2nd freshening 3yo, Andy - 3rd freshening 4yo


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Some of our ladies <3


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

ill post when our does develop udders. they haven't kidded yet.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

This is Flora’s udder. She’s a first time freshener. First picture is her udder when she first kidded, and the second picture is from yesterday. Barley is still nursing off her but I did get a bit over a half gallon in morning. I usually get less if I bet Barley to breakfast. I don’t mind not getting a lot of milk, though. It was very goaty from some plant awhile back and is improving a ton now. Her teats have at least tripled in size and are SO easy for a newbie to milk.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Here's my F1 mini-nubian's FF udder from earlier this year 😊 she successfully raised triplets! She HATES the clippers so I didn't attempt shaving it lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> Some of our ladies QUOTE]Madeline the beast  of milking! Your girls are so pretty!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's my good girl Shotgun. I'm excited to have her back in my breeding line up after taking a year off after a rough kidding.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Here's my good girl Shotgun. I'm excited to have her back in my breeding line up after taking a year off after a rough kidding.
> View attachment 213858


Oh what a gorgeous girl!!! What a beautiful udder!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Here's my good girl Shotgun. I'm excited to have her back in my breeding line up after taking a year off after a rough kidding.
> View attachment 213858


How many times has she kidded?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Lil Boogie said:


> How many times has she kidded?


She's six, with five freshenings.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CrazyDogLady said:


> She's six, with five freshenings.


Ohh okay!! Was that her last freshenings udder?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh okay!! Was that her last freshenings udder?


That was two freshenings ago, and even though she's dusty and hairy, it's my favorite shot of her mammary. I'm super excited to see what she gives me with the buck I selected for her this year.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

CrazyDogLady said:


> That was two freshenings ago, and even though she's dusty and hairy, it's my favorite shot of her mammary. I'm super excited to see what she gives me with the buck I selected for her this year.


I definitely need to see her next udder!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol..sorry just had to 😅 this is my crazy Irene flaunting her udder lol she's Mini saanen.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Lol..sorry just had to  this is my crazy Irene flaunting her udder lol she's Mini saanen.
> View attachment 213885


Is that her sexy pose for her Tinder profile??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Lol..sorry just had to 😅 this is my crazy Irene flaunting her udder lol she's Mini saanen.
> View attachment 213885


Omg I love her!!!😂😂❤❤❤ she's so pretty!!! And a nice udder as far as I can tell!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Lol..sorry just had to 😅 this is my crazy Irene flaunting her udder lol she's Mini saanen.
> View attachment 213885


I have two mini Saanens and boy....they are a handful...lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Lol..sorry just had to 😅 this is my crazy Irene flaunting her udder lol she's Mini saanen.
> View attachment 213885


The best udder picture I've seen yet!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

This is my Josie. Mostly Nubian, but possibly not purebred. 
Her udder is not classically beautiful, but that front attachment is so strong her udder barely even jiggles when she walks. It's tucked up so nicely under her body they I've not had issues with it getting damaged on thorn bushes, brush, etc. And she'll do a gallon a day of the best milk you've ever tasted in your life. 

















This is Josie's daughter, Little Beaut, who I hope will perpetuate her mama's good qualities.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lil Boogie said:


> And a nice udder as far as I can tell!


Not the best udder we have here sadly. Attachment could be better and she has a double Orpheus on one teat..but she milks a ton and She offers us plenty of sass and snuggles.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Not the best udder we have here sadly. Attachment could be better and she has a double Orpheus on one teat..but she milks a ton and She offers us plenty of sass and snuggles.


Awe. She makes up for it tho lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> This is my Josie. Mostly Nubian, but possibly not purebred.
> Her udder is not classically beautiful, but that front attachment is so strong her udder barely even jiggles when she walks. It's tucked up so nicely under her body they I've not had issues with it getting damaged on thorn bushes, brush, etc. And she'll do a gallon a day of the best milk you've ever tasted in your life.
> View attachment 213918
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Great that she gives you so much!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Anymore?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'll have some pictures in February. My girls are all either dry or close to it right now


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I'll have some pictures in February. My girls are all either dry or close to it right now


Ohh. I see!!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I know it’s not much compared to a lot of people’s goats, but I milked this out of Frances today. I’m very proud of her! I’m still figuring out how much to feed her to put some weight on her. I’ve decided to add a scoop of mixed ration while I milk if she runs out. The longer I milk the more extra she gets. I’m hoping that works out. Today she got two extra cups of ration. The other days of the week she had one extra scoop of mix. I milk her once a day for now, and she has two nearly 5 month old doelings nursing off her. The jar is a gallon, I think. That’s pretty good for a first time freshener feeding her twins and only getting killed once a day, right?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> That’s pretty good for a first time freshener feeding her twins and only getting killed once a day, right?


Don't you just love auto correct?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

😆 Oops! Haha


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Don't you just love auto correct?


Hahaha! I saw that to! I was very confused at first...


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

My phone chose violence today. 😁 I almost changed it to “milked,” but decided to leave it.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> My phone chose violence today. 😁 I almost changed it to “milked,” but decided to leave it.


I'm sure others will get a kick out of it too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 214358
> I know it’s not much compared to a lot of people’s goats, but I milked this out of Frances today. I’m very proud of her! I’m still figuring out how much to feed her to put some weight on her. I’ve decided to add a scoop of mixed ration while I milk if she runs out. The longer I milk the more extra she gets. I’m hoping that works out. Today she got two extra cups of ration. The other days of the week she had one extra scoop of mix. I milk her once a day for now, and she has two nearly 5 month old doelings nursing off her. The jar is a gallon, I think. That’s pretty good for a first time freshener feeding her twins and only getting killed once a day, right?


I would think so!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I'm sure others will get a kick out of it too!


😂😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I'll have some pictures in February. My girls are all either dry or close to it right now


Cant wait to see! Your breeding to improve udders, aren't you?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Cant wait to see! Your breeding to improve udders, aren't you?


Yes. The stock I'm starting with has had very little management in terms of udders so I have a long way to go. The buck that I have been using also has some pretty sketchy udder genetics behind him as well so I won't be seeing improvement anytime soon here. Hopefully next season I can get my hands on a nice buck.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Yes. The stock I'm starting with has had very little management in terms of udders so I have a long way to go. The buck that I have been using also has some pretty sketchy udder genetics behind him as well so I won't be seeing improvement anytime soon here. Hopefully next season I can get my hands on a nice buck.


Ohhh okay.


----------

